# Can anyone help with ACS RPL Section 3 Sample/Template/Format



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking forward to apply for ACS RPL and need sample/template/format as I need to know how to fill that particular section.

Kindly note that I am not looking for content but only template/Sample as I am having over 10 years of IT development so I have more than 20 pages of content ready for technology resources as per the ACS.

Thanks in advance
Srini


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ssrini

welcome to the forum

hv you tried searching the forum, there was a RPL format from what I remember posted by alizulf long back


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi ssrini
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> hv you tried searching the forum, there was a RPL format from what I remember posted by alizulf long back


Yes I searched the forum and one posted by Alizulf is according to older format.

I think there are number of people on this forum who applied after Feb 2010 with new RPL process so I am just hoping that one of the kind soul out of many would be able to help me please.

Waiting for your response fellow forum member.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aah, ofcourse, he got his visa longback.. i have not seen anyone else post a newer format.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

We all applied on old RPL format. However, I have found some discussion on internet which might be helpful to you. 
http://britishexpats.com/forum/showthread.php?t=686751[REMOVED BY MOD SINCE IT WAS LINK TO A COMPETING FORUM] 
Good Luck.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

I will try to make changes based on that.

In case, if someone has more info or sample/template please do share with me.


----------



## delboy12 (Sep 22, 2011)

ssrini said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I will try to make changes based on that.
> 
> In case, if someone has more info or sample/template please do share with me.


Hi, will you be able to tell me the name of the site for this info ?


----------



## jigneshmehta (Sep 16, 2011)

*Acs rpl*

Hello SSrini,

Did you manage to get through.. If yes, can you share the DOs & DONTs..





ssrini said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I will try to make changes based on that.
> 
> In case, if someone has more info or sample/template please do share with me.


----------

